# New 'Chids - some great new additions



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I just got these little guys yesterday. 
Paph. vietnamense fma. alba - 2 in the photo
Paph. delenatii fma. semialba
Paph. delenatii fma. dunkel
Paph. henryanum fma. alba
I already have a BS henry alba so Im hoping that I can get a pod on one using the other. 
My Motto: You can never have too many henryanum alba around


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 19, 2008)

Ugh!!! Sorry, I forgot to 'resize'. My apologies to those with dial up.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice new collection!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 19, 2008)

Nutz4paphs,
Where did you get your delenatiis? Super plants BTW


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh wow! I can't believe you got vietnamense albas!! May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2008)

I would even write: some GREAT new additions!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, someone's got some spare change floating around and great taste in slippers. If you are single and female, would you like to join my harem??? Shoot, single is even optional.  

-Steve Jobs


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2008)

:drool:OK the henry alba makes me jealous! Nice group going!!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice!
[Trying not to show jealousy! ]


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 20, 2008)

Ernie,
I am single, but also a 30 year old male so.....the harem option is out oke:
Thanks though. Yeah, it was a big buy, but I definitely think it will be worth it!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice acquisitions!!!! Happy growing!!! I would like to see how the alba forms will look like!!!! Does "fma" term refere to "formation"? LOL Thank you...!!


----------

